# Egyptain Moraslat (baby) 2011



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

Egyptain Moraslat


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Are these birds also known as scandaroons?


----------



## Mohamad Fathy (Dec 12, 2010)

No, these birds known as Egyptain Moraslat


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

Are they a flying or performing breed, or strictly show birds? Do they come in any other colors?


----------



## Microcat (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, these are very unique looking birds. I did some reading on them and came across the following:

_In English this breed is called "Scandaroon, in "German "Nuernberger Bagdetten" and in Arabic "Moraslat"._
Seen here: http://saied1.de/scandaroon.htm

So you were correct, becege.

They are unique, but I must admit the beaks would drive me crazy. It just looks... wrong. lol! 

Thanks for sharing the photos!


----------



## becege (Mar 12, 2003)

I have never raised this breed. I don't think that I have even seen any. I don't know if they are considered a rare breed. But I do think that they come in magpie colors and are strictly show birds. I do like the way that they look and the white ones shown are quite beautiful.


----------

